# Uninstalling Parallels



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

How do you go about properly uninstalling parallels (with all the Windows files)


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Check out this post: http://forum.parallels.com/post3712-9.html


----------



## jaysi (Sep 1, 2006)

I believe it explains how to remove parallels in the parallels manual.

From what I recall you need the dmg you used to install, open that and choose uninstall. It should remove everything.


----------

